# Boost gauge install?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

I was wondering for those of you who have boost gauges...where do you thread the wire through to get into the engine bay? Did you make a hole or find one already? and what was easiest for you? Dont want to use the wiring harness hole unless I have to...that would be a long wire

thanks


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I used the hole where the hood release cable goes through


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> I used the hole where the hood release cable goes through


Just snake it through the wiring harness hole. I taped mine to a screwdriver and pushed it through.


----------

